# Plant maintenance help - Volunteer needed



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

At the end of Oct to November I'll be going away for 2 weeks. While some of my family will stay behind, they don't know about trimming my plants. Two weeks it a long time to go between trims. I'm looking for a _veteran plant grower of difficult plants_ to come one time and do a trim on my tank for me. I have some stems that you can't just cut or they will die. I'm in Joshua. Is there any volunteer?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What stem plants dies from being trimmed? What do you end up doing?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> What stem plants dies from being trimmed? What do you end up doing?


x2.. and tex gal still got your light. just let me know when we can meet up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@ fishyjoe24 - yeah I know. I have been swamped with contractors. 

@digital_gods - Ludwigia inclinata var 'Cuba' is one that doesn't like to be topped. It will shoot out side stems. Once the side stem is there you can cut the top off and the side stem will continue to grow. You can then plant the topped stem. 

Then there are plants like crypts and such that can't be topped. The people that will be here don't know what plants are stem plants and which aren't. If they don't know what plants are which they won't know what or how to trim.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds stressfully exciting. I wish I were closer so I could trim the Crypts nice and short, hee hee hee. Good luck finding a sitter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@Mudboots - You sound so sincere.. (NOT). 

Someone has stepped forward. Thanks so much for considering to help me. I know I'm off the beaten path!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

darrin you should trim those cryptocoryne and then give them to me for my tank. .


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Gal, if I didn't live a 1 1/2 hour drive away from you, I would volunteer just to have the opportunity to learn from you!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll can do it for you. I will need to setup a time with you to brief me on the plant care of your tank. I know about crypts, anubis, java ferns and chain swords all divide at the rhizome. I've always made it a habit of cutting at a new growth shoot, just like pruning roses.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Robert. I'll let you know if I need a second...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tex Gal,

Are you going to reduce the light or photoperiod while you're gone? That usually helps me when I take trips.

~Phil


----------

